# New Puppy - Housetraining and Food



## yogi bear (Nov 21, 2007)

I just joined the forum and would like some help.

He is a gorgeous 10-week old Maltese - very lively. The rescuer recommended Pro Plan dried and Pedigree puppy canned. He doesn't care for the Pedigree puppy canned - eats a little if he has to and then steals some of my other dog's Canidae, which is a good brand but they don't make a puppy food. He also won't touch the Pro Plan dried.

I bought him a can of Wellness puppy food - wet - but he won't eat that either.

Is it better to feed all wet or all dry? What brands do Maltese typically like?

Also, I've read here that some of you give your Maltese fruit and veggies. Is this ALL dogs, or just Maltese?

Also, the rescuer had trained him to pee and poop on paper but now he is using the carpet and linoleum. Any tips here?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

If your puppy likes the Canidae, I would feed him that. Canidae is an all life stages food, so it can be fed to puppies. It is also a much better food than Pro Plan and Pedigree!!! I feed my pup mostly dry. It is easiest and doesn't get her face all messy. I try not give my pup human food that way it is not confusing. Its not bad to give them vegs as treats though. As for the potty training it sounds, you to start from scratch. You either need to work on bad training or outdoor until he gets one. Also, 10 weeks old is a lil young to be house broken. You really have to be consistent with these lil guys.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Welcome! I've feed my Spring Canidae from the very beginning. It's really good food, she likes it and eats it just fine. I also mix in a bunch of cooked veggies that I made from a recipe here on this site. She LOVES it. I've cooked up a bunch and put portions in baggies to last for about 3 days and then froze them. It works out GREAT!


----------



## yogi bear (Nov 21, 2007)

> Welcome! I've feed my Spring Canidae from the very beginning. It's really good food, she likes it and eats it just fine. I also mix in a bunch of cooked veggies that I made from a recipe here on this site. She LOVES it. I've cooked up a bunch and put portions in baggies to last for about 3 days and then froze them. It works out GREAT![/B]


Do you know where I can find that recipe for the cooked veggies? I think veggies are good for dogs from what I can gather and I want my little one to get the best.


----------



## yogi bear (Nov 21, 2007)

This evening I bought some Wellness dried puppy food and some Merricks puppy wet. He LOVES the Merricks! Wolfs it down lol! Hope it's good for him. I know Merricks is supposed to be one of the top quality foods. 

Jury is still out on the Wellness dried as he hasn't tried it yet.


----------



## mooshe (Dec 12, 2007)

> Do you know where I can find that recipe for the cooked veggies? I think veggies are good for dogs from what I can gather and I want my little one to get the best.[/B]


So easy to cook veggies yourself - I just cut up whatever I have in the fridge (broccoli, carrots, sweet potato, squash, pumpkin, zucchine, etc. - mine LOVE sweet potato, squash, carrots - ) and put them into a pot of almost boiling water and then turn off the heat and let it sit till it cools - 

But usually I feed them the same veggies raw - and they ***LOVE*** them - I cut them up and use them as snacks - they especially love the root veggies - and I cut them into sizes that they can not choke on -- I also give them fruits cut up in limited portions: apples, berries (they LOVE strawberries!), pears, peaches, etc. -- 

Mooshe


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

> This evening I bought some Wellness dried puppy food and some Merricks puppy wet. He LOVES the Merricks! Wolfs it down lol! Hope it's good for him. I know Merricks is supposed to be one of the top quality foods.
> 
> Jury is still out on the Wellness dried as he hasn't tried it yet.[/B]


You may have to wet down and smash the wellness in with the merricks. Some Puppies at this age like moistened soft food as the teeth are still coming in and tiny.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> This evening I bought some Wellness dried puppy food and some Merricks puppy wet. He LOVES the Merricks! Wolfs it down lol! Hope it's good for him. I know Merricks is supposed to be one of the top quality foods.
> 
> Jury is still out on the Wellness dried as he hasn't tried it yet.[/B]


Why try the Wellness if he loves the Merricks? I'd just stick with the first premium food that he likes. Switching around can upset his stomach.

You have to come up with a plan to potty train him--I'm sure you looked into things like diet and potty training before you took him home so just pick a plan and be patient and very consistant. It takes a while before you'll see any results and then one day it will click...good luck...


----------

